# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  How to remove slate floor tiles glued to chipboard floor.

## Robd

Hi everyone, 
I realise that the topic of removing tiles has been brought up many times but I haven't founnd advice on my specific issue so I thought I'd throw it out there to the wisdon of the forum. 
I'm trying to remove slate floor tiles from my chipboard floor so that I can have timber layed over the top (that job I'm paying for someone else to do). I've tried using a hammer drill with a chisel bit but the slate is smashing into small parts, laminating and either failing to remove the spongey glue used to stick it down or is is pulling up a thin layer of chipboard as it separates from the floor. At this rate the process is going to take a week to do an area of 30m^2 and I don't think I will achieve the desired result given the damage that is being done. 
Speaking to the hire shops I have had two tools recommended the first is demolition hammer with a floor cleaner attachment (link - Demolition Hammer H65 c/w Floor Cleaner - Jackhammers - Home / Garden / DIY - Heidelberg Hire - Tool and Equipment Hire - Bulleen ) 
the second is a trolley mounted jack hammer (link - Floor Tile Removal Hire | Better Rentals Melbourne ) 
Any recommendation on which is the best option...or alternatively can you recommend a better option? 
I should note that I've tried using a crow bar and a shovel to try and smash the tiles off and these either don't work (in the case of the shovel) or do too much damage and remove too little slate (which just shatters). 
I'm very much a newbie to this whole "renovation thing" so please assume you are speaking to a child when trying to explain any methods. 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## johnc

I don't think either of those tile tools will do the job on a chipboard floor. Have you considered ripping up the lot chipboard and all and putting down new yellow tongue?

----------


## Handyjack

Judging by what you have said and the nature of slate it sounds like they are stuck well down onto the particle board sheets. It is going to be slow and messy what ever you do and in the end you may require either cement sheets or masonite down to provide a level surface for your new floor. 
johnc suggestion may be a better solution, although there is a cost involved. Talk to the people who are putting in the timber floor as to what they would prefer or require.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
I'd prob go your first option but with a different bit, try and get a wide flat clay bit for the demo hammer. They're a lot more solid and wont dig in as much. Still makes a huge mess though.

----------


## Robd

Thanks guys, 
In the end I did go with the first option. It took about 12 hours but eventually they all came up with only minor damage to the floor. On one section of flooring (under an old combustion heater) the tiler had used cement instead of glue. By my estimations the whole job would have taken about 1/4 - 1/5 of the time had they all been fixed this way. I'm not sure what the floor guys will say about a few of the gouges I made in the yellow tongue but I will comment on that when I know, just in case anyone else attempts this god awful task. 
Thanks again.

----------

